# Fly Into The Mouth Of An Erupting Volcano



## RadishRose (Jun 1, 2021)

Watch in First-Person as a DJI Drone is Swallowed by a Volcano​






https://petapixel.com/2021/06/01/watch-in-first-person-as-a-dji-drone-is-swallowed-by-a-volcano/


----------



## Lara (Jun 1, 2021)

I guess drones don't work like video cameras. If it was swallowed by a volcano then how was the video saved?


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 1, 2021)

Lara said:


> I guess drones don't work like video cameras. If it was swallowed by a volcano then how was the video saved?


Aren't the images sent to a device as it goes? Per the link:

“FPV drones are notorious for crashing, it is part of the hobby,” Helms says. “So in an effort to get a unique vantage point and perspective into the crater, we flew this remarkably capable drone as close to the lava river and caldera as possible. One of them turned out to be its very last flight. At least the goggles record a great 1080p image allowing us to actually capture the last seconds the drone saw.”


Helms says that thanks to the goggles’ separate recording functionality, he was able to share this unique footage of his drone’s final seconds. When asked if the intent was to lose the drone or if it was just an unfortunate lava spurt that sealed its fate, Helms was coy.


“I will leave that judgment to each individual viewer,” he says. “It has already led to interesting debates and even conspiracy theories. I call it ‘CGI-gate’ as some claim it is a computer animation.”

Helms does say that he did indeed lose his drone to the mouth of the volcano and also admits that he’s relatively new to first-person vies drone flights.


“I have gotten into FPV specifically with the DJI FPV and spent hours and hours in the simulator. I thought I would never be able to fly this beast fully manually (acro). But after hours of training and test flights, I am pretty happy with my abilities now,” he tells _PetaPixel_.


To prove it, Helms provided the following video that shows multiple other angles and shots that were clearly captured with the DJI FPV.


“I am actually not an entirely terrible drone pilot,” he laughs

This is not the first drone to suffer damage from flying too close to the molten lava and is the second time a DJI drone filmed its own demise. Some drones only suffered damage and were not entirely lost. Earlier this year, a drone nearly melted while hovering over the mouth of the volcano while another DJI FPV was struck out of the sky by a chunk of flying debris.


For more from Joey Helms, make sure to subscribe to his YouTube channel.


----------



## Lara (Jun 2, 2021)

Thank you RadishRose. Who knew? Well, probably everyone but me...I wouldn't be surprised. 

But I've never seen anyone wearing those goggles with a separate recording of the drones journey. 

Interesting. Boys and their toys *shaking head* crash and burn. COOL


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 2, 2021)

I didn't know either @Lara, until I read the article. What amazing things we have now!


----------

